# Starting?



## Vlabruz (Feb 26, 2022)

Does this look like its starting to ferment or is that something else? I dont notice bubbles, but that "foam" was the size of a half dollar yesterday morning. I stirred it up after that and this is this morning.
I didnt have a slurry but a loose follow instructions on making a starter. I used ec1118.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 26, 2022)

Yup, looks like the start of a fermentation to me.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 26, 2022)

Houston, you have ignition!

What does it smell like? Yeasty fermentation aroma will probably fill the area.


----------



## ratflinger (Feb 26, 2022)

If it smells like bread then you are going


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Feb 26, 2022)

Tastes like chicken !


----------



## Vlabruz (Feb 28, 2022)

Update. Definitely fermentation going on, very slow though, I just added a seed heat mat this am and brought up the temp a few degrees from 68f. Positive pressure in air lock but haven't seen it bubble yet at all.


----------



## Jovimaple (Mar 1, 2022)

I just made a batch of skeeter pee that was kind of pokey. It took about 18 days to ferment to dry. I had it on a heating pad set for 75*, and I used only 1/3 of the lemon juice, then added the rest when the s.g. got down to .991. Wine's gonna do what wine's gonna do, I guess.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 1, 2022)

Vlabruz said:


> Update. Definitely fermentation going on, very slow though, I just added a seed heat mat this am and brought up the temp a few degrees from 68f. Positive pressure in air lock but haven't seen it bubble yet at all.


Airlock activity is not a good indicator. Rely on your hydrometer.

Also, yeast uses O2 to reproduce, so fermenting in a sealed container is slower. Take the lid off and cover with a towel. Stir at least once per day.


----------



## Vlabruz (Mar 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Airlock activity is not a good indicator. Rely on your hydrometer.
> 
> Also, yeast uses O2 to reproduce, so fermenting in a sealed container is slower. Take the lid off and cover with a towel. Stir at least once per day.


I had it that way the first couple days. I got nervous about having it "opened".I've been opening it and stir it one a day so far.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 1, 2022)

Vlabruz said:


> I had it that way the first couple days. I got nervous about having it "opened".I've been opening it and stir it one a day so far.


There is no reason to be nervous. My guess is that 90% of the frequent posters here ferment in an open container.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> There is no reason to be nervous. My guess is that 90% of the frequent posters here ferment in an open container.
> 
> View attachment 85236


Winemakers wife: “have you seen my good yellow towels ? “


----------



## Vlabruz (Mar 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> There is no reason to be nervous. My guess is that 90% of the frequent posters here ferment in an open container.
> 
> View attachment 85236


I just checked sg. Was down 12 points since I started.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 1, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Winemakers wife: “have you seen my good yellow towels ? “


Nope -- these are all "cleaning rag" towels, frayed on the edges. All freshly washed in hot water prior to my using them.

Do you know how to tell these are not Mrs. WM81's good towels?

The fact that I am alive and unmaimed!


----------



## Vlabruz (Mar 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Nope -- these are all "cleaning rag" towels, frayed on the edges. All freshly washed in hot water prior to my using them.
> 
> Do you know how to tell these are not Mrs. WM81's good towels?
> 
> The fact that I am alive and unmaimed!


I suppose a t-shirt blasted in the drier is fine as well?


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 1, 2022)

Vlabruz said:


> I suppose a t-shirt blasted in the drier is fine as well?


As long as it covers the fermenter, any type of cloth works.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Nope -- these are all "cleaning rag" towels, frayed on the edges. All freshly washed


 Winemaker81 after scrubbing the edges of his bath towel on the tile grout lines: “ Honey, another one of these towels is starting to fray ! “


----------



## BigDaveK (Mar 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> There is no reason to be nervous. My guess is that 90% of the frequent posters here ferment in an open container.



I put a couple big dowels on top of the towels and then the lid. Kittens can shoot into a room faster than the speed of light. And they like to jump on top of things. Don't ask me how I know.

(I'm hoping the 1 second rule applies. They jump off of things quickly, also.)


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 1, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I put a couple big dowels on top of the towels and then the lid. Kittens can shoot into a room faster than the speed of light. And they like to jump on top of things. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> (I'm hoping the 1 second rule applies. They jump off of things quickly, also.)


I think some kitty litter has bentonite in it.


----------

